# GT50 Mulching



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, I've got a new GT50...well, its almost a year old, but that's "new" in my book. Got the Xtreme mulching kit with it. The mower does not mulch as good as my 20yo Murray does. Its still trying to discharge the clippings out the right side as if the chute was still on there. The clippings fly out the side just under where the mulch plug sits. The plug does not seem to fit well at all no matter how I try to adjust it. When I take the plug off after a cutting, there is clippings packed in every crevice on it. Anyone else have this problem and know the solution?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Welcome to the club..... There are more than just a few people that are unhappy with Cub's Xtrene Mulching kit. Bad plug design and crappy blades for $110. The pro lawn guys I know swear by the G5 Oregon Gator blades. 

Here's a link to the reviews on the CC Xtreme mulch kit. Note the # of 1 star reviews and CC's response

https://www.cubcadet.com/en_US/ridi...it-for-50-inch-cutting-decks/19A30041100.html


----------



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I checked Oregon's website and looks like the G5's aren't currently available, and they don't list a blade to replace the Cub 942-05052A blades that came with the mower. Maybe someone will respond that has worked out a good work around for the bad factory kit?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

17 5/16 length - 5/8" 6-point star
Oregon # 598-064

There all over the internet.... E-bay & Amazon included


----------



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

Got the blades today from yardparts.com at a good price. They're Made in U.S.A!"

I'll install and report back how they do.


----------



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

I got a reply today back from Oregon customer service and they say there are no G5 blades for the GT50 Cub. I've compared the G5 blade to the OE I took off when I got the mulch kit. The Oregon blade is 1/8" longer, otherwise it seems the same. I'll verify clearances when I install.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's a lawn mower, not the space shuttle. If a 1/16th" on the ends of each blade makes that much clearance difference, you've got a Cub Cadet that's built to closer tolerances than I've ever seen them produce.


----------



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

Haha, well put. The OE blades do have holes on either side of the "star" and I don't remember if the mandrel they attach to use those holes or not. No holes on the G5's.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Blades will be the key. Shop around for some high lift blades that will fit. I’m shopping around myself for my Kubota mid mount. Fortunately, Oregon does have blades that fit mine.


----------



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

Got the G5 blades installed today. The lack of holes made no difference as the Cub mulch blades did not have them either. The clearance between blade tip and deck housing is very tight but they work. Zipped off the blade nuts with a 24mm 1/2 socket on the impact. Reinstalled and torque to 70-90 ft lbs. per Cub manual.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If that is one mowing season on the center blade, that is a cheap blade. Mower blades cut with the tip. Any time you loose the 90 degree angle on the tip, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## motomike (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, the center blade in the foto is the blade that came in the mulch kit, the blade on the right was the removed OE blade with no hours on it. 54 hrs on the center blade.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That is pathetic for wear life on a blade and whoever is in charge of marketing that POS mulch kit at CC needs a butt whoopin'.....54 hours!!! That's pretty much normal for a homeowner in a season, but most commercial guys do that in a week. Hopefully, you can see why the Pros like those G5's. Wider, thicker, heavier, and much harder steel. I think you'll be much happier with the cut and you're going to get much better wear life out of them. Did you notice a difference in the sound coming from the deck? If you listen, closely, you can actually hear the difference in the deck vacuum those G5's make over a stock set of blades. It's really noticeable on a SCAG, or Exmark with their taller welded decks.


----------

